# Radio Streaming ?



## kwalke (4. April 2004)

Wie kann ich über meinen PC oder meinen Webspace radio machen ?
So, dass man es mit Winamp hören kann ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. April 2004)

http://www.shoutcast.com

 

Klickmich


----------



## KamuiXY (12. April 2004)

1. Winamp 2 oder 5 saugen
2. Auf http://www.shoutcast.com gehen
3. bei Downloads erst von 
"Be a Server" Downloaden
dann von
"Be a DJ"
4. beides installieren.
5. Das DSP Plugin bei den Winamp Plugins aktivieren
6. Dieses Plugin konfigurieren (Ports etc. Diese auch freischlaten nich vergessen  )
7. Einen connecten lassen
8. Wenns klappt sich nen keks holen ^^

cya


----------



## kwalke (17. April 2004)

Darf ich da auch Musik Spielen =?


----------

